# Hitch hiker starfish?



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey just wondering if i have a starfish here that has hitch giked with something else i added? Its about half of a cm in size and it moves around on the glass and back wall. If not what else could it be?

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Ive heard they are Evil, eat coralline algae. Unless you don't want any of that.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hmmm....so far not as good as i thought haha

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ps did you go to bradford high by any chance Tropicana?

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I sure did, 4 years ago I was in gr 12


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Haha too funny my wife had a class or two with you back in the day and she has you on her facebook and i recognized your mandarin dragonette..nice lookin fish man

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hahaha no kidding eh, thats great! I believe it was Art. Anyways, small world.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Haha...so back to this post is it a starfish or somehing else?

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Definitely a star fish. A friend of mine has 100 or so of them all over his tank and they seem to be a pest eating all his coralline algae. Unless this is a random baby star of some other species but i don't think so. Personally I like the purple algae so id kick him out.

Thanks btw, luckily the mandarin is eating frozen.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info....i only see one right now...so they dont get any bigger? I like the purple too so i will have to watch it...lucky for you it eats frozen i hear they are generally picky eaters 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, luckily I knew someone at Big als that noticed him eating frozen bs so I grabbed him. He was still very skinny then but his stomach isn't very inset anymore. 

Well that's good, whenever I get a Small coral frag I check them and give them a small shake to make sure nothings clinging on. I had a little star fall off of one before too. And yes that is its maximum size. They get annoying when there are spots on your glass. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info...which big als do you go to? Good idea to give em a shake!

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

No problem. Barrie usually, I'll probably be heading down there in then near future. Need a few more clean up crew guys. 

I have a couple buddies that work in Newmarket tho. That's where I got my Mandarin. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yea i usually go to barrie too...hopefully you deal with chris here he seems to really know his stuff...never steered me wrong yet!

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Make the drive to SUM in markham...you won't be let down.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah I've know Chris for a few years now, I sometimes sell fish I've bred to him(BA's) . He's a decent guy has a good knowledge for sure. I'm always doing my own research before I get anything though, then I ask him and if it's close then I feel safe. I asked about the pink bubble tip anemone in their dt, lol 80+$ for a toonie sized frag. Crazy.. 

Trust me alt, if it was close I would. Haha I hate all you guys down in the GTA close to the best stores. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yea ive had good luck with chris at BA....i went down to SUM and to be honest i wasnt that impressed. Their prices are ok but thats about it...when i was there i found their corals were all small and their tanks all seemed pretty dirty...i will probably get blasted for that comment but thats what i found...how is north american fish breeders?

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah I have been to a lot of the places in TO for fresh water fish and found some were pretty dirty also, never been to NAFB though, or any of the salt places really. Though I often hear when these places get a shipment in, a lot of the good stuff seems to be bought out in the first week or so. Like menagerie. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Try more like the first hour. Saltwater is a pretty insane hobby and the customers know exactly when to hit the stores.


----------

